# The highs and lows of our Italian Trip



## Sonesta

Hello everyone, I haven't had chance the last few days to write an up to date report on our travels around Italy but I will try to give you a quick insight into the highs and lows of the last 5 days!

We left camping Sparticus in Pompeii, refuelled and stocked up with provisions and proceeded our long drive towards Villa San Giovanni to catch the ferry to Sicily. As we neared San Ferdinando we decided to stop overnight at the Esso service station that Eddied had kindly suggested we stop at if we didn't make it as far as the port. We were both feeling quite tired by now, so an overnight stop-over seemed a very good idea. Somehow or other (blame Tom Tom Jayne) we took a wrong turning and ended up in the middle of a nearby town centre and my goodness, once again we were treated to the impatience and frightening driving skills of the Italian motorist! It's not easy swerving to avoid them in a 9 metre motorhome and it's no wonder so many italian cars have dents and bumps to their body work! They are all crazy if you ask me and if you show the Italian driver some of our renowned english courtesy by graciously allowing them out of junctions and side roads they look totally bemused and gobsmacked as this is just not normal driving behaviour in Italy! Anyhow, thankfully we managed after what seemed like an eternity of driving through narrow streets lined with cars parked carelessly either side to get ourselves back on the right road and breathed a sigh of relief when we spied the Esso Station we were looking for. We drove slowly onto the forecourt and were on the lookout for a suitable spot to park up when suddenly we heard an almighty crunching noise and as I looked towards the drivers side window I could see sparks cascading from above! "What the hell was that" we both exclaimed together? Hubby slammed on the brakes and jumped out and I head him say "Oh ****!" We had hit our 2 month old motorhome on the corner of a steel structured car port and it had put a hole the size of a saucer in the side of our overcab roof! Hubby just did not see it and we felt sick inside! It was raining too and a right miserable night it was and so we had to do some emergency sealing up to prevent rainwater getting inside the overcab lockers. Anyway, the owner of the service station restaurant seemed really concerned for us but could not speak a word of English but he went to fetch his son Rapheal who could speak a little and they offered to let us park our motorhome under cover for the evening and did we want electricity and water? How very kind? They were lovely to us and when hubby went over later to order a couple of pizzas (we didn't feel like cooking by now) they sent over a tray of hot roast chestnuts free of charge! To be honest once we got over the initial shock we thought "There's no point in letting this spoil our holiday, the motorhome is still roadworthy and it could have been worse!" And anyway once hubby had stuck duct tape all around the hole it seemed quite adequate so we thought "What the hell, that's life **** happens"! At least we were both ok and it could have been worse! A bottle of wine helped to make us feel a lot more relaxed and positive too and we certainly deserved that drink!

Next morning we awoke to sunny skies and set off early on our journey to the ferry port. The journey passed happily and once we reached the port we bought our tickets and within no time at all were boarding the ferry and 20 mins later we landed in Sicily! 

We spent that night on a campsite not too far from the Port and basically we were the only ones on there. The restaurant although open was holding a private function so once again we were eating in as all the restaurants nearby were closed for the winter! We didn't mind though and we sat and chatted about where we were heading for next and got all comfy in front of the tv. 

The next day we drove to Catania and headed for Camping Jonio a campsite located directly on the rocky beach. We liked it here and although the site itself was a bit untidy the location was fantastic and our pitch was overlooking the sea. It was nice to watch the little fishing boats and the ferry boats passing by - it is also a very popular spot for scuba divers and snorkellers as the water is so clear and we enjoyed watching them all swimming around in the water below us! The laundry room was very useful and it even had it's own restaurant and mini market on site. We never ate there ourself but it looked very nice and people were eating in there. We stayed here a couple of nights and it was here we met Harry! Harry was the most charming and likeable 14 year old boy I have met for a very long time. He was away travelling with his mum and was obviously not attending school. He had a strong irish accent and he was full of irish wit and explained that he and his mum had been travelling for 6 months around europe. I did not like to pry into his personal life - I gather his mum was a single parent as there was no mention of a man or a father in the family. Harry was a joy to be around and his manners and behaviour was exemplorary! And despite not being in school he had learnt during his 6 months on the road to speak french, spanish and italian and his knowledge of italian history was astounding! It was Harry's exuberance regarding his visit to Mount Etna that convinced us that this was a place we just HAD to visit and so we decided that would be our next port of call.

The next morning we bid farewell to Harry, after exchanging email addresses and set off on our journey to Etna. The journey was an adventure in itself and the higher we climbed the colder it became and the scenery was spectacular! We passed through pretty villages and houses that had been covered in Volcanic Lava from the 2002 Etna eruption and we arrived at the snow level peaks of Mount Etna just as dusk was approaching. Snow covered the roads and the winds were blowing a galeand it was freezing cold but we were totally enthralled by the scene before us. Wild dogs were huddling together for warmth and there was an eerie air about the place. I know this may sound crazy to some but we just had to wildcamp here and despite the extreme weather conditions we felt our "Winnie" (our name for our beloved motorhome) would take care of us. We found a suitable spot to park, put on the silver screens, switched on the gas, connected the generator and switched on the heating! Within minutes our Winnie was all snug and warm and as we looked out of the window we thought WOW we are actually wildcamping on Mount Etna! We could see several thousand metres below us the twinkling lights of the city of Catania and it was truly awesome and was just like the view you can see on a clear night from an aircraft seat window! There was as far as we were aware no other living soul up there besides us and the wild dogs and that bought a real shiver of excitement to the spine! We went to bed at 1 am with a happy heart and we knew this night would be something we would remember forever and would always remain a special memory for myself and my husband.

Sadly, the weather this morning when we awoke meant we could not take the trip by gondola and 4 x 4 to the top of Mount Etna but somehow that didn't seem too disappointing for us as the night before would take some beating! We left Mount Etna and inwardly thanked her for allowing us the prividledge of such a wonderful opportunity!

Tonight we are wildcamping with a few other motorhomers in Agrigento, a city known for its Greek Ruins. The place we are parked is a carpark overlooking the Temple of Herakles and very impressive the Temple is too, especially now as it is nightfall and the Temple is all illuminated! 

Anyway, apologies for the lengthy post but I hope you have enjoyed reading about what we have been up so far and I will try to keep those of you who are interested updated as much as I can.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy trip*

Hi Sue

Never worry about the length of posts - we love 'em.

I hope your repairs will be easy to sort out in the UK - I am sure they will be.

Russell


----------



## autostratus

Sue 

I'm enthralled.
Post too long? Never.
To be honest it seemed all too short and I've just read it twice.  

Keep them coming.
I wish we were with you.

Happy travels.


----------



## patp

Oh yeah!!!

Sicily is on our list and it might be this winter. After reading your lovely post i can't wait!

Pat


----------



## Grizzly

You sent a shiver down my spine ,Sue, with your description of your night on Mt Etna. Awesome ! 

Keep the posts coming, and make them as long as possible. I really enjoy reading them

I'm glad you had a good experience after all on the Esso forecourt. What a lovely family ; their sympathy and help must have helped a lot after such a wretched accident.

G


----------



## greenasthegrass

Fantastic Sue

We are newbies and we can't wait to get going had our van for 2 whole weeks and sat in it every night just to make sure it was ours of course! We have just come back from Italy and flew to Pisa that made us certain a van was for us. We intend going back to northern Italy next year and our "gap year" in 8 years and counting has definitely Italy written on it.

Please do write some more we are fascinated.

Regards.

Janet & Andy


----------



## eddied

*Sicily*

:roll: Buon giorno Sonesta,
so sorry to hear of your misadventure with the roof. (Not) funnily enough did something similar once on a Spanish forecourt, but fortunately only damaged the TV aerial.
Very courageous of you to wild camp on Etna at this time of year. Now that you have got as far as Agrigento, you must not miss Piazza Armerina,
Selinunte, or Siracusa. Also Trapani and the little island of Moxia.
Anyway, pleased to hear that you are enjoying it, and pleased to report that weather forecasts show an improvement in the weather over the next few days.
Vai avanti cosi'.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Sue

Please don't worry about the posts being too long - they're fantastic, and fascinating.

We're both sat in bed here, with two laptops. I've just read your latest, and Annie's started at your first post "Hello, we're in Italy". When I was helping her find your posts, she kept saying "Oo - we've got to go there" as she read the titles.

Sorry about the little accident, but you're taking a very pragmatic approach to it, and I'm glad you're not letting it spoil your holiday. Etna sounds wonderful!

Please please please keep us posted on your journey  

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

Lovely bit of writing and miles to short.


----------



## Sonesta

Buon giorno,

I am so pleased you have all enjoyed reading all of my posts so far and I will do my best to keep you all informed of our travels as we go along and yes I would definitely recommend taking your motorhome to Italy, as it really is quite an experience. 

Thanks Eddied for all your assistance during our trip we have relied heavily at times on your advice and guidance and we both cannot thank you enough for taking the time and trouble to assist us and whenever we have come across any hurdles we have automatically thought "We'll ask Eddied, he'll know!" One thing we would love to do whilst in Sicily is find a campsite or somewhere safe and secure to stop over where we are virtually right in the centre of a typical Italian town/village/city where all the night markets and street food stalls are busy and where we can really sample the Italian way of life. If you know of such a place Eddied that doesn't involve us getting stuck up some narrow streets with our motorhome then we would love to hear about it and so once again your knowledge and experience would be appreciated. :x 

Saluti

Sue


----------



## asprn

geraldandannie said:


> We're both sat in bed here, with two laptops


Sounds like you need Jock & Rita's avatar then. 

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello Sue,
What a wonderfully evocative diary of your trip. I'm mentally logging destinations for our retirement travels (fingers crossed in three years and eight months, not that I'm counting!!!). Keep writing, it's a fascinating account.
Many thanks
Annie


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Sue

A suggestion, but first commiserations on the hole in your roof. There but for the grace etc. . . . . . I launched a hanging basket clean off its hook on a lamp post in Belgium. Fortunately we were almost stopped and I stamped on the brakes so it landed just in front without hitting the bonnet. Only left a scratch on the two month old van, which almost polished out, but you feel such a fool at the time.   

The suggestion. Your travelogue is so interesting and full of useful information, when it's complete why don't you edit it into a single document and post it (or a link to it) so it can be downloaded and printed out for future reference. I would certainly like to have it, as a return trip to Italy is in the plans and we have so far only been to the North in the van.

Best wishes for the rest of the trip


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Sue, 

Sounds like you are having a super time and long may it last. 

Don't worry about the "hole in the roof". A jutting out piece of wall leapt out and hit our MH when in France a few years ago. To begin with we were devastated, but ample application of silicone filler and duck tape kept the water out until the repair when back here. The insurance company only wanted to know where and when the incident occurred, they then instructed a local repairer (on our suggestion) to order the new panel and we were perfect once more! 

Keep checking the duck tape and continue to enjoy a remarkable holiday. 

Sue


----------



## LPDrifter

Thank you for the very readable post. It looks to me like you had a wonderful time - aside from one incident. Long after you have forgotten that unwelcome incident you will have happy warm memories of wildcamping at Mt Etna and the warmth and friendliness of the Italian people who came to your assistance in you hour of need. 

Enjoy the time.


----------



## zulurita

Fantastic reading Sue.

Sorry to hear of your mishap but at least you can still enjoy your travels.

We haven't been that far into Italy yet only Lago Orta and Lago Maggoire. There is an aree di sosta at Cannobio.

I look forward to all the posts on Italy being put together.

Enjoy yourselves and safe travelling.


----------



## eddied

*Sicily*

 Buona sera Sonesta,
well I don't know many 'aree' or campsites down there that are practically in the town centre. Most, as everywhere, tend to be a bit out, or near a beach. I do know of one in Giardini Naxos, below Taormina, but I can't remember the name of it - anyway, it's an 'area attrezzata' open all year round, and only a short stroll from the harbour, market street, and bus terminal to get up to Taormina. Mind you you are now well past that area - maybe on the way back.
Over on the S.W. coast, if you are heading towards Marsala (of the dessert wine fame - exported for centuries by a Yorkshire family called Whittaker) you will find lots of ' aree di sosta', some of them handy for the salt pans of Trapani, and the Island of Moxia, which once belonged to the Whittaker family.
A place where you will find an area attrezzata almost in a totally Italian fishing port and market town centre (prepare yourself for a culture shock!)
is 'area attrezzata' Playtime, Via L Da Vinci, 91014 Castellamare del Golfo (TP) phone 092434545
GPS N.38.024722 E.12.890833.
Am away for three weeks (not in MH) now to earn a bob or two, since they haven't given me my pension yet, so may not be online as often as I would like.
continue to enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## JockandRita

> "What the hell was that" we both exclaimed together? Hubby slammed on the brakes and jumped out and I head him say "Oh ****!"


Hi Sue,

Been there and done that, very recently in Belguim. Your hubby was obviously being polite with his remarks, compared to myself. :wink:



> Hubby just did not see it and we felt sick inside!


Yes, definately a carbon copy experience. 

Anyway, despite your wee prang :wink: , you appear to be having a great time, and no, your posts are not by any means "too long". Please keep writing them.



> Sounds like you need Jock & Rita's avatar then.


*Dougie*, Your eyes obviously deceive you, as any smoke visible in our avatar, isn't down to over use of microchips nor circuit boards. 
Good grief man, get a grip, will you? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> Good grief man, get a grip, will you? :lol: :lol: :lol:


... as the actress said to the bishop....

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> ... as the actress said to the bishop....
> 
> Dougie.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie

JockandRita said:


> Your eyes obviously deceive you, as any smoke visible in our avatar, isn't down to over use of microchips nor circuit boards.
> Good grief man, get a grip, will you? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Jock

yes, my laptop gets a bit warm on its base sometimes 

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> yes, my laptop gets a bit warm on its base sometimes
> 
> Gerald


Steady on Gerald, You might be giving away tooooo... much information here. :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Sicily*



eddied said:


> Buona sera Sonesta,
> well I don't know many 'aree' or campsites down there that are practically in the town centre. Most, as everywhere, tend to be a bit out, or near a beach. I do know of one in Giardini Naxos, below Taormina, but I can't remember the name of it - anyway, it's an 'area attrezzata' open all year round, and only a short stroll from the harbour, market street, and bus terminal to get up to Taormina. Mind you you are now well past that area - maybe on the way back.
> Over on the S.W. coast, if you are heading towards Marsala (of the dessert wine fame - exported for centuries by a Yorkshire family called Whittaker) you will find lots of ' aree di sosta', some of them handy for the salt pans of Trapani, and the Island of Moxia, which once belonged to the Whittaker family.
> A place where you will find an area attrezzata almost in a totally Italian fishing port and market town centre (prepare yourself for a culture shock!)
> is 'area attrezzata' Playtime, Via L Da Vinci, 91014 Castellamare del Golfo (TP) phone 092434545
> GPS N.38.024722 E.12.890833.
> Am away for three weeks (not in MH) now to earn a bob or two, since they haven't given me my pension yet, so may not be online as often as I would like.
> continue to enjoy.
> saluti,
> eddied


Thanks Eddied, we love the sound of the fishing village so we will definitely put that on our list of places to visit whilst in Sicily and we will see if we can fit some of the other places you mentioned in too. We are hoping to fit a visit to the city of Rome in on the way back as we want to see the Sistine Chapel and the Colleseum whilst we are here - but sadly we can't do everything in 6 weeks so if we have to give some things a miss we can always visit them on our next trip!

Yesterday after visiting the Greek temples we found a campsite in a little seaside town only 1 km from Agrigento and it is lovely here. We are planning a couple of more nights at least so in my next post I will give more details and information of this coastal resort and this particular campsite etc as I think any visitors to this area of Sicily might find it useful to know about.

Dont work too hard and once again a great big *THANK YOU!*

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

Aw - thank you everyone for your very nice words and compliments and I am so pleased you have enjoyed reading about our Italian trip so far. I have really enjoyed writing them and I know how much I enjoy reading other people's posts when they write about places we are interested in visiting so if you have enjoyed mine as much as I have enjoyed theirs then that brings a huge smile to my face!

Anyway, we have found a nice campsite and a nice coastal resort that I have never heard mention of before so when I wrtie my next post I will tell you all about it and by then I will be able to tell you more about the town and the campsite as we haven't really had a proper look around here as yet as it was teatime when we arrived. What i can tell you is there is a restaurant on-site and we ate there last night and it was a fabulous meal. We didn't have a clue what we were ordering as the menu was all in Italian and the owner spoke very little english but we managed to tell him that we would leave it up to him to reccomend a meal for us and we were not dissapointed, and if you love fresh fish you would be in your elements here but my goodness we were full to bursting by the time we left cos these Italians eat so many courses and by the 2nd course we were already struggling and there was still a third one to come! With 3 massive courses, a bottle of wine and 2 large beers the bill was approximately £50 for the 2 of us which we thought was good value!

Will tell you more in my next post and until then.

Vi auguro tutti un giorno piacevole

Sue


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Sue,
Nipped over here now to read your post and find out how you managed to put a hole in Winnies head!!
Don't worry sweetie,you can fix it on your return,just you crack on and enjoy the rest of your trip and keep us up todate on your travels.

Val


----------



## Sonesta

Zebedee said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> A suggestion, but first commiserations on the hole in your roof. There but for the grace etc. . . . . . I launched a hanging basket clean off its hook on a lamp post in Belgium. Fortunately we were almost stopped and I stamped on the brakes so it landed just in front without hitting the bonnet. Only left a scratch on the two month old van, which almost polished out, but you feel such a fool at the time.
> 
> The suggestion. Your travelogue is so interesting and full of useful information, when it's complete why don't you edit it into a single document and post it (or a link to it) so it can be downloaded and printed out for future reference. I would certainly like to have it, as a return trip to Italy is in the plans and we have so far only been to the North in the van.
> 
> Best wishes for the rest of the trip


Thanks Zebedee,

I would enjoy doing that - so when I get home I will do that for you and anyone else who may be interested.

Sue


----------



## MaxandPaddy

That would be brilliant Sue,look forward to reading it,hope all is going well after your glitch with Winnie!


----------

